# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Large merbau gate in fence

## Odbad23

Im doing a merbau fence with merbau vertical battens on it, 1800 high, i want to do a large 1800 wide gate swinging off it. What size post would be recommended? 140x140 merbau?  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Moondog55

I'll jump in here and let the really experienced folk correct me.
It's not the size of the post but how deep in the ground and how far back you stay it diagonally to the next post. So a couple of H4 treated pine posts deep in the ground and the first post backstayed from top to bottom to the next post with a strong diagonal. IMO
Minimum 600mm deep holes and 900mm better, an 1800 * 1800 Merbau gate would be pretty heavy

----------


## havabeer

100 x 100 (3mm+) powder coated steel. 
also make sure you get some decent hinges, no point getting the post all vertical to find your hinges sagged/bent from the weight

----------


## Bart1080

...wont be "out of the ball park" heavy as it only extends 1800 or 6 foot out.  Assume they are 42x19mm battens?
Dont know what your soil is like, but if its clay then your likely to have movement between summer/winter as it shrinks/expands 
Either way, I'd be doing the following to ensure longevity and miniumal issues with movement:: Using a metal post with a push on metal cap.  90x90 or 100x100 3mm thickPost hole: 350 wide by 800mm deep with the post set in concrete10mm gap between gate and latching post to allow for ground movement so the gate doesnt bindmetal gate frame say out of 25mm SHS or 30mm max, 2 to 2.5mm thick with a middle horizontal bar and diagonal supports welded in to keep the gate square.  If your not wanting powdercoated, then get gal and if required, paint after.  I find it works best to minimise rust spots where the paint breaks down.  If you use an etch primer, the 2 coats of UV paint will last for years.good hinges welded to both the gate and post..  You can always tek screw them into place for alignment to test the gate and then weld into place.  Do this prior to attaching the batterns to the gate frame, something like:    https://www.indrub.com.au/double-but...BoCHqkQAvD_BwEor https://www.bunnings.com.au/pinnacle...E&gclsrc=aw.ds

----------


## r3nov8or

Another vote for steel posts.  
I've used timber posts to hang large gates and both have failed. I was unable to brace them as in Moondog's method due to their location. 
Metal gate frames are also the goods, and diagonals within the frame are a must. The kits work well and long term in my experience. Adaptable sizes within limits, just need an angle grinder/cut-off wheel and impact driver. 
100x100x3, 2.7m post, 800mm in the ground, 1.9m above
25x25 gate kit cut down to 1.4m wide (pair repurposed from 2 x 1.8m wide)   
Even strong enough for a corner of a shade sail  :Smilie:

----------

